# Bosal hanger question



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

While it is not "traditional" to use a headstall instead of a hanger, people do do it. Probably the reason the hanger is "better" is that it allows the bosal to move more freely than a headstall would. So using a headstall is more restrictive on how a bosal moves. Most of the arena show horses that are shown in a bosal already know the drill, so use of a headstall is not a big deal. But for a green horse who is just learning how to respond to a bosal, personally I'd go with the hanger. JME.


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

kewpalace, why would a bosal hanger allow the bosal to move more freely than a headstall? shouldn't the headstall, if used instead of a hanger, be adjusted so that the bosal would sit/move the same as if a hanger was used instead?

i have used a nylon browband headstall in the past with my bosal and it did not restrict the bosal at all. perhaps the fact it was a simple bridle that fit nicely that did the trick.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

EdmontonHorseGal said:


> kewpalace, why would a bosal hanger allow the bosal to move more freely than a headstall?


Because there is less holding the bosal with hanger. With a head stall you have the throatlatch & browband which does not allow as much movement as the simple hanger. 

If you have had good results & are happy with a headstall, that's great.


----------



## sorral3 (Jun 7, 2013)

traditionally, the bosal was part of the hackamore. This was made up of the bosal, headstall, fiadore, and macate. Just using a hanger is for more finished horses ready to two rein. At first you should use the complete hackamore, the fiadore IS important. I use an old thin headstall and remove the throat latch. 

a word of caution, if you have never started a horse in a hackamore, you may want to find some experienced help, it ain't as easy as the video makes it look.

good luck


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Different words for different places. 

We put a bosal on a headstall of sorts. Different than the headstall we'd use with a curb bit. Bosal hangers tie from the front/top of the bosal to the horse's forelock. Keeps it right where the rider has found is best for that horse.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Well, so much for my memory ... my hackamore actually has a headstall more like, well a headstall, with a browband and throat latch. It is made out of the light leather that a hanger is made out of and does not have any buckles:










My two rein has the hanger I was thinking of above (no fair) - no browband and no throat latch:


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

Basically the hanger is a thinner , ;lighter weight leather that allows the bosal to move easier. There by allowing a clearer ,quick signal and release. A headstall can work however the heavier weight leather can dull the mechanics of the Bosal. IMHO. My hanger is just a thin leather hanger. No throat latch, browband. That is also how my two rein bosal is. 

This link pretty much shows several different styles. from the simple latigo anger to the more ornate to the forelock two rein bosal boots was talking about.

Product Listing - BHH

I have 2 of his bosals. Actually 1 hackamore set and 1 two rein set. Very high quality at a really decent price. IMHO

heres my guy in the two rein.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

My photos always show up when I post them, then disappear after about a day. :evil: Will have to try to repost ... unless you can see them??

When I click on the red X boxes, the pix pop up in another window ... my computers are weird, LOL ..


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

kewpalace said:


> My photos always show up when I post them, then disappear after about a day. :evil: Will have to try to repost ... unless you can see them??
> 
> When I click on the red X boxes, the pix pop up in another window ... my computers are weird, LOL ..


Nope, can't see them.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Well, dang! OK, will try to repost them later from home ... thanks for letting me know ...


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Decided to try eariler ...

Pi in her hackamore










Pi in her two rein (we had just fitted her):


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice. What bit do you have her in?


----------



## Sheepdog (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you @kewplace and @Fort Fireman the bridle I have looks a lot like the bridles you both show in your two rein pics. 
Fireman, I live in South Africa, Mr Guitrrons stuff looks really nice. I usually order my stuff from this guy: Catalogue
His stuff is good quality and his prices reasonable. 
I've emailed him about about hangers, what he has in stock, etc. i hope to hear from him in the next few days. I rather fancy the plain ones in the second row, especially the second and third pics.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

@Fort Fireman,

It is a Jeremiah Watt cheek (Freno) with a frog mouth curb w/roller (cowhorse legal bit).

Here's the mouth:









and here's the cheek:









Cheeks have to be fixed I had chains put on her bit (I have a slobber bar on my bit for the Arab mare so wanted something different for Pi).


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice. I have a les Vogt performax bit. Santa Barbara cheek with a frog mouth. I really want to get a nice silver mounted bit with a San juaquin mouth or Mona Lisa. Santa Barbara or Freno cheek with blued steel. Chains rather than a slobber bar.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I don't have a Les Vogt bit, but I like them! How do you & your horse like it??

Love the Santa Barbara cheek and almost went with a similar one: 









But it did NOT look good on Pi. So went with the Freno. When you get yours, you must post pix! 


My other bit (for my 1/2 Arab mare) has a hooded mona lisa mouth with this cheek fixed with slobber bar: 









My Dream bit is a blued silver bit, too: 










But love this one too ...


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

This is the one I have. 

Leverage Position 2, Mouth Power 2, Santa Barbara Star, #11341-58-2-GS - LesVogt

I like it a lot and Cody seems to respond well with it.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Fort fireman said:


> This is the one I have.
> 
> Leverage Position 2, Mouth Power 2, Santa Barbara Star, #11341-58-2-GS - LesVogt
> 
> I like it a lot and Cody seems to respond well with it.


That's purty!! Glad to hear it works well for you both.


----------



## Sheepdog (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow! Now I'm drooling. You so not see those kind of stuff herre in RSA. Bernd, the guy I order my Bosals and stuff from imports some bits, but it costs. And I guess if ai have to be honest rather wasted on a farm pony that almost nobody ever sees. 
Oh well, sigh, maybe one day I will have a horse worthy of such a bit.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't think it's a matter of having a horse " worthy" of nice tack. I like having nice tack simply because I feel it is worth having nice tack. It is a pride thing I guess. My horse is a good horse. However he will never be a true " bridle" horse. I dont show often. Ok never. I simply take pride In The time I spend in the saddle and my work with him and feel that nice tack along with a responsive horse shows that. It's kind of like a guy dressing in a nice suit from time to time and showing self confidence and standing proud. I don't know if it makes sense but I just like it. That and I can usually tell the difference in the function of a 20 dollar bit and a 100 dollar bit. A 400 dollar saddle and a 2000 dollar saddle. I am a big believer in buying the best you can afford. Also as far as the silver bits and such. The value of those will not go down generally speaking. I plan on passing mine down to my daughters and they look just as good on a stand on the mantle as the do hanging on a good horse. Functional works of art. :lol:


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Fort fireman said:


> I don't think it's a matter of having a horse " worthy" of nice tack.


I agree with Fort Fireman. Although your horse is probably worth good tack right now!

When I had my 1/2 Arab mare started I went to a local trainer (really close to me). I was of the same opinion as you ... I wasn't ever planning on showing (OK, maybe endurance), so why spend money for really expensive tack. He gentlly steered me toward the opinion that YOU & your horse are worthy of good tack - doesn't have to be pricey, but good tack is not cheap tack. 

It was a few years before he convinced me to show so I needed a curb bit for that. I got a Jeremiah Watt loose shank billy allen bit - it was WAY more $$ than I ever expected to spend on a bit since I was used to cheap bit tack store prices. But in hindsight it was not that pricey for a custom bit. I have never looked back. When I needed a fix shank bit for my mare when I started showing cowhorse, I went back to Jeremiah Watt (through my trainer; he orders all my bits, LOL) for it. I just love his stuff - it's pretty, it a GOOD product and it lasts. Also agree with Fort Fireman - after using good bits for a while, you can tell the cheapy ones when you are riding. 

None of my bits are silver. They are stainless steel. I cannot yet afford a true silver bit. But one of these days, dang gum, I will!  

Check out Jeremiah's bits at RANCH2ARENA.com. In the drop down window in the upper right, go to "Area Classic cheeks" to see the options for stainless cheeks and "Arena Classic mouths" for the various mouthpieces to can put to any cheek.

You might contact Jeremiah Watt and see if there is anything he can do about shipping. He travels overseas alot and has clients all over the world ... maybe he knows someone going down to South Africa. Also, I have a friend who is from South Africa, if Jeremiah can't help with some break on shipping, I could ask her the same thing (if she is going back or knows someone who is).


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't have any silver bits, yet. I would love to save up and get a new one every year or 2. Different cheeks, different mouthpieces and over time get a nice collection. Then as my girls get older hand them down to them over the years. Then after I'm gone they have nice tack and bits to use and be proud to have. Just alittle of my sentimental old self. They would have a nice saddle to ride, nice bits that will hold their value and nice tack to use or just hang onto.

Of course with my luck they will decide to go the dressage path like their mom.  at least the bits will look good hanging on their wall or in a cabinet. Lol!!


----------



## Sheepdog (Sep 25, 2011)

I guess I put it badly when I said my current horses are "unworthy" of nice tack. When I do buy tack I try and buy the best quality I can afford if for no other reason than it tends to last longer. 
The situation here is however complicated for lack of a better word. All the horses are farm ponies\ cow ponies ridden by young men who could care less about how nice his rides tack is. We have three rideable horses curently in our "string" and two who are in training. We used to have four riding horses, but unfortunately my older pinto mare died last year week before christmas due to a suspected snake bite. 
The riding horses are a mare and two geldings, Trapnet (mare) goes in a fulmer snaffle, Kroon currently goes in a ported Kimblewick with a rope halter under his bridle because sometimes he runs away with his rider. Then we use the halter for an "emergency brake" seems to work better than most anything else we've tried so far. I am busy retraining him along with the other mare and gelding. 
Then there's old Hans, brought out from semi-retirement to temporarily fill Rainbow's place till either Silver or Rainbows daughter Storm can take over. He is ridden in a Bombers Blue jointed pelham I gave him for Christmas a few years ago. 
Storm and Silver are mastering their yields in both rope halter and Bosal. I am hoping and planning on keeping them bitless for as long as possible. Either in the Bosal or some form of bitless bridle. 
So for now we really have no horses "worthy" of a new bit, at least not for a while yet. Maybe one day. Hopefully soon.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

A headstall typically isn't used with a hackamore setup even when used with a larger diameter bosal and fiador for starting colts. The "headstall" is what kewpalace pictured on her mare, stripped latigo tied, as not to interfere with the action of the bosal. Proper adjustment of the fiador is also important for the same reason. Use of the headstall and fiador is a personal choice as some prefer not to use it but I have seen them mainly used for actually starting colts in the hackamore rather than the snaffle then transitioning to the hackamore which might be of a smaller diameter and possibly softer.
If you choose to use a hanger it is still usually, or I guess I should say it is what I prefer, made from the stripped latigo. Again you get the quickest signal and better feel rather than a thick headstall. Also if something happens I prefer the hanger to break rather than tearing up a good bosal or McCarty.


----------

